

Python at Google (2006) - rayvega
http://panela.blog-city.com/python_at_google_greg_stein__sdforum.htm

======
cdavid
Note that this does not seem to be shared by everyone @ Google, at least
today: [http://groups.google.com/group/unladen-
swallow/browse_thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/unladen-
swallow/browse_thread/thread/4edbc406f544643e?pli=1)

------
borisk
Litle bit offtopik question: any idea why is Google so anti-Ruby lately? I
mean stuff like no Ruby projects in 2010 Google summer of code.

~~~
cdibona
We're hardly anti-ruby. The lack of ruby projects was a coincidence, honestly.
(I know, was there :-)

------
lunchbox
_posted 2006.02.01_

~~~
Panoramix
python 2.2 raised the flag for me

------
lapusta
Was YouTube ported to Java too? AJAX for comments is using some
"comment_servlet".

~~~
durin42
YouTube still uses Python extensively.

------
samratjp
Besides internal use, I would also add App Engine to the list. Of course, he
also forgot to mention that Google has the BDFL a.k.a Guido :-)

------
code_duck
Yeah, let's hear it for two space indentation!

